# No Mess feeders...



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I think someone mentioned these and said they were expensive or something. Well, it's worth it to me. Anyone who could point me in the direction they were talking about? Or possibly any ideas on how to go about making something? I'm good with DIY stuff.....

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is the feeder I use-I've got a couple-you can get them in different lengths. They can still flick seed out of it because they are notorious for it, but they don't poop in it. It is very accessible for cleaning and adding seed to. Works well with large flocks.

http://globalpigeon.com/productimages/fullimg/IMG1124273090.jpg


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I bought a non-toss feeder a few weeks ago and it works brilliantly, however, it only feeds 4 birds, I'm not too sure but they could do a one wit more cups (it would make sense to since I bought it from Norban, who do racing pigeon supplies, there aren't many racers that only have 4 birds) 

The cups have the rings on so that any tossed food just falls back in, the top tips so they can't land on it and the cups clip onto the side of a cage, it's very awkward to clean and the smaller bird has trouble eating from it because it is so deep. It only cost £6, alot cheaper than some other feeders.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry Treesa that's not a no waste feeder, The type of feeder I think Kimberly is refering to is found at Foy's pigeon supply item#110 www.foyspigeonsupplies.com it has plexiglass sides with 2 inch holes for the birds to stick their heads into the feeder, really helps cut down the waste of feed and the soiling of seed!  Hope this helps! Just click under the feeders listing, and click go to, and you will see a true no waste feeder!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Sorry Treesa*that's not a no waste feeder,* The type of feeder I think Kimberly is refering to is found at Foy's pigeon supply item#110 www.foyspigeonsupplies.com it has plexiglass sides with 2 inch holes for the birds to stick their heads into the feeder, really helps cut down the waste of feed and the soiling of seed!  Hope this helps! Just click under the feeders listing, and click go to, and you will see a true no waste feeder!


I didn't say it was, but its an overall poop free feeder which I love! I appreciate you sharing the link. Thank you.

Here is the direct link:
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/108.html


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Sorry Treesa that's not a no waste feeder, The type of feeder I think Kimberly is refering to is found at Foy's pigeon supply item#110 www.foyspigeonsupplies.com it has plexiglass sides with 2 inch holes for the birds to stick their heads into the feeder, really helps cut down the waste of feed and the soiling of seed!  Hope this helps! Just click under the feeders listing, and click go to, and you will see a true no waste feeder!


(Looks like Treesa beat me to this  ) Took me a little while to find it, but I finally did so thought I'd post the direct link: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/108.html

Do you have this one DeeJay? How easy is it to clean (does the front come off)?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

no i don't have this as yet, but i will, because I'm tired of wasted feed, the top comes off, yes it is expensive but maybe after i buy one i can make my own later on, at least i hope so!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> no i don't have this as yet, but i will, because I'm tired of wasted feed, the top comes off, yes it is expensive but maybe after i buy one i can make my own later on, at least i hope so!


If you figure your feed times the birds. You see very little to NO waste at all. Over fed birds waste feed by p9icking and choosing tossing other grains away to get to the grain they want.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's a feeder from lovebirdsloft. Not spill proof as is but you could use plexi instead of dowels and you would have one. Looks simple to build with scrap lumber and a piece of plexi. http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rock said:


> Here's a feeder from lovebirdsloft. Not spill proof as is but you could use plexi instead of dowels and you would have one. Looks simple to build with scrap lumber and a piece of plexi. http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


You've become quite the advocate for Lovebirds Loft!!  Thanks!
Yep, hubby built those. They are NOT spill proof.......the birds still throw SOME seeds, but not near as many as when they are eating out of an open bowl.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> You've become quite the advocate for Lovebirds Loft!!  Thanks!


You are welcome. When I find nice stuff on a site I like to pass it on.

You have some beautiful lofts as well.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

OK,
First back to feeding basics. If the birds are not breeding they should be fed what they can eat in 15 minutes 2x a day for average pigeon keepers. This being said as R.E. mentioned they will be more apt not to pick thru the seed when they are hungry. 
I build my feeders 32 inches long out of 1x4`s. I make an I beam then cap the ends. Run a 1x2 band around the bottom so there is 2 inches for them to stick thier heads in and eat. Mine stay pretty much poop free and with the addition of a proper feeding regimin,very little spillage.

If you use proper feeding methods with a low profile feeder the problem should be solved. Saves a lot of money on feed and doesn`t promote health problems.

If you like I can post a pic later.
yits


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

velo,post the pic please if you would.


----------

